# Sentinel Field Services



## HollandPPC

Anyone work for them?


----------



## Guest

I have for a little over a year now. Typical regional. 
Tons of rules & pics, and plenty of "win some, lose some" work orders. They do pay, but be prepared to fight for some of your $$. Insist on travel charges too, they'll pay em.


----------



## Guest

mt4closure said:


> I have for a little over a year now. Typical regional.
> Tons of rules & pics, and plenty of "win some, lose some" work orders. They do pay, but be prepared to fight for some of your $$. Insist on travel charges too, they'll pay em.


Been with them for over a year?:wallbash:


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> Been with them for over a year?:wallbash:


They're good fill in work. Usually


----------



## Guest

mt4closure said:


> They're good fill in work. Usually


Here's the million $ question, if there is a chance you will "lose some" and "fight for some of your $$" as you put it, why not stay home instead??


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> Here's the million $ question, if there is a chance you will "lose some" and "fight for some of your $$" as you put it, why not stay home instead??


Because even though they are my least profitable client, they are still a profitable client. Until I see that changing, I will keep accepting their work.

Funny, I had a conversation with my 11yo son this morning about making your $$ work for you. When I explained to him how a 3% interest bearing savings acct works, he immediately asked me if that was better than working for Sentinel.


----------



## thanohano44

BigDaddyPin said:


> Here's the million $ question, if there is a chance you will "lose some" and "fight for some of your $$" as you put it, why not stay home instead??


Been with them for 3 years. My experience with them has been mostly good. I've learned a lot working for them which has helped me earn more with my other clients. I'll give them a 80/100 as far as satisfaction.


----------



## HollandPPC

Thanks for the advice. Good to hear some good things.


----------



## Guest

I got contacted by them, is it worth the hustle ?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Good Evening,

I took a peek at their contractor application (which still sounds like employee but anyways) and it seems they demand to know who your clients are which seems to me to be bordering on proprietary information. I understand references but I don't know if they are worth it to fill all that out or even if they cover my area (SE MN).


----------



## Prestigious Property

If you click on services link a map is shown for there coverage area. It only shows 11 states covered unless it is not updated. I went ahead and filled out there app but did not give anybody I currently work for as I feel this is not any business of theres....Well See.....:whistling


----------



## Prestigious Property

Just got contacted by this company today. They said they just picked up our state and wanted to know if I was interested so I said send me the packet. I see there pay is up and down but from what I was told just put what I want and they will see if they can get it approved to pay what I needed.

Anything new from back when this was started....

Donny


----------



## Splinterpicker

I worked for them for a week. They called me and I said the usual don't waste my time by sending a vendor packet without pricing list. They did. I had one company after 3 requests that did not send one ... they expected to have me sign on before tehyy disclosed the pricing ??!! NO WAY All it was was lawns at that time. I did 6 yards and one was 20 pictures and out of the 20 they could not find 8 to use they were VERY ANAL on their photos being from EXACTLY the same angle !! One property they wanted to have a yard mowed in the winter and it was a swamp. That was the final straw. They cant keep vendors in my area and I see 2+ postings on Craigs List A week from them.

"Individual results may very"


----------



## Prestigious Property

I did receive the packet with a pricing matrix. Very basic pricing for a National... ReCuts up to 15000 is $25 ... Knob $20, Deadbolt $20, Lockbox $20, ...Well you can figure the rest....

Sounds like BOA work but was told they work with 5 of the largest banks....Very Nice people to talk to but pay is a little on the low side.

I work with Wells Fargo and to me they are hands down the best to work with from payment speed to what they will pay for jobs....


----------



## Guest

WFHM is good to work for until the last 3 months.... (This applies to the repair and insurance dept)...when they decided to transfer files to another office in another State and lose everything. 

Whats nice is NO PICS! We keep our own but all we submit is the invoice, W9 and our company contract.


----------



## hammerhead

AffordablePS said:


> I did receive the packet with a pricing matrix. Very basic pricing for a National... ReCuts up to 15000 is $25 ... Knob $20, Deadbolt $20, Lockbox $20, ...Well you can figure the rest....
> 
> Sounds like BOA work but was told they work with 5 of the largest banks....Very Nice people to talk to but pay is a little on the low side.
> 
> I work with Wells Fargo and to me they are hands down the best to work with from payment speed to what they will pay for jobs....


 They also contacted me and I'm a little Leary seeing the prices here. are they what they pay before discount or after?


----------



## GTX63

Just do the math (you can keep your socks on).
A yard 100'x 145' for $25? Trimming, edging, weedeating...
A $20 door lock? Your cost for the lock, the time to do it and photos...
You would have to be operating on borrowed equipment with no insurance and praying that they pay every single rotten invoice to make any profit. :sad:


----------



## brm1109

GTX63 said:


> Just do the math (you can keep your socks on).
> A yard 100'x 145' for $25? Trimming, edging, weedeating...
> A $20 door lock? Your cost for the lock, the time to do it and photos...
> You would have to be operating on borrowed equipment with no insurance and praying that they pay every single rotten invoice to make any profit. :sad:


Don't you realize that the only ones who will work for that are uninsured and unlicensed. That is why the honest ones can't compete.


----------



## Guest

I had considered working for them but had a gut feeling it may be a bad decision.
After reading the posts my gut feeling may be right.
My fear was having to fight for my pay.
I have declined the offer to work for them.


----------



## Guest

They've called here too- but cant answer the question if they have REO work- as we don't do the normal PP work.

I spoke to them twice- but the 2 people I spoke to could not answer any question on their current repair volume or yardage. 

Do these guys do rehabs?


----------



## Guest

They called asking for repair estimates in some western States. Told pricing for insurance estimates for adjusting and not another word...nope nothing...guy fainted


----------



## Guest

LMAO!

I had one that called and offered "to pay above rate" for roofs. 

I asked what their pay per square was- $135.00

I told him we could do that---- but if he wanted shingles on the roof he'd have to double his number - and get me a minimum of 20 roofs per month- in writing and guaranteed. 

I'm pretty sure I killed that one. It hasn't called back. 
:whistling


----------



## Guest

Same here. When I asked specific questions in regards to rehab work they could not answer my question. Nor did they want to follow up on it.


----------



## yanksjade

*Worst Company Ever*

As they just took over the HUD contract in my area they are absolutely the worst. They dont pay for anything and want us to do double the work for half the price. We tell them to no and then they get someone else and they fizzle out cuz prices are so low then they keep crawling back offering more money its a complete joke.


----------



## Racerx

Actually got there packet sitting in my que, looked some of it over this morning and kinda figured I get around to looking into it this evening, Thanks for the heads up...:thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst

Racerx said:


> Actually got there packet sitting in my que, looked some of it over this morning and kinda figured I get around to looking into it this evening, Thanks for the heads up...:thumbup:


Racer, PM me your number. I'll give you a call an give you the ins and outs. I worked for them for over a year. I don't mind helping out another cheesehead.:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

I forget who the company was that sent me a price list. 
This was a couple years ago.............. any way I had time and was bored so I sat down with a pen and went thru their price sheet line by line.
Filling in the price that I wanted for each item. Scanned and emailed it back to them and told them when they got serious about hiring quality contractors to get back to me.
I can still hear the crickets.


----------



## BRADSConst

BPWY said:


> I forget who the company was that sent me a price list.
> This was a couple years ago.............. any way I had time and was bored so I sat down with a pen and went thru their price sheet line by line.
> Filling in the price that I wanted for each item. Scanned and emailed it back to them and told them when they got serious about hiring quality contractors to get back to me.
> I can still hear the crickets.


I said the exact same thing!:yes: When "they" realize that the Craigslist want-to-be contractors aren't cutting it, give me a call. One difference though is the crickets paused long enough to send a text message that my name came up and pricing was being discussed. Then the crickets started chirping again.


----------



## JDRM

*Michigan Pricing*

SENTINEL FIELD SERVICES 
CONTRACTOR PRICING -Michigan 


***All bid items must be included in your bid even if there is an agreed upon 
price on this pricing guide.*** 

***All the following prices include time and material expenses.*** 

SECURING 
Locks $25.00 
Deadbolts $25.00 
Lock Boxes $20.00 
Sash Locks $15.00 
Rail Locks $7.50 
Padlocks $20.00 
Window well covers (72 UI and under) $20.00 
Window well covers (73 UI and over) $30.00 
Boarding with cross braces (under 48 UI) $20.00 
Boarding with cross braces (48-96 UI) $30.00 
Boarding with cross braces (96 to 144 UI) $40.00 
SecurityDoor (96-144UI) $65.00 
Boarding/Cap (dryer vent) $15.00 

All Boarding prices include the removal of all broken glass. 

DEBRIS 
Per CYD (removal and disposal) $20.00 
Move Per CYD (half of the removal $) $10.00 
Broom Swept Condition $5min/$25max 
Auto Removal $40.00 
Personal Property(RemoveandStore) $20.00 
****Personal PropertyStoragefee Bid 
*******Hazard Removal & Disposal Bid 

YARD CARE 
Initial Yard Maintenance up to 15,000sqft $50.00 
Initial Yard Maintenance over 15,001sqft Bid 
Routine Yard Maintenance up to 15,000sqft $25.00 
Yard Maintenance over 15,001sqft Bid 
Weed spray, cut, and removal 15,000 sqft $100.00 
Weed spray, cut, and removal (partial lot) Pro-Rated 
Tree trim per cyd (trim and remove) $23.00 
Rake/remove leaves Bid 
Snow removal path to door Bid 
Snow removal driveway Bid 

PLUMBING/OTHER 
Cap and seal drains (each) $15.00 
Cap washer valves (each) $10.00 
Cap fridge line (each) $10.00 
Install bleeder valve $25.00 
Install seismic braces (each water heater) $40.00 
Seal foundation cracks / linear feet $5.00 
Cover AC/Swamp Cooler (roof mount) $50.00 
Cover AC/Swamp Cooler (side mount) $30.00 
Install dehumidifier $200.00 
Cover/Remove Graffiti up to 300 sqft $0.50 
Cover/Remove Graffiti over 300 sqft Bid 
Roof tarping per sqft Bid 
Roof patching (tar/sqft) Bid 
Roof patching (shingles/sqft) Bid 
Roof replacing Bid 
Winterization $60.00 
Dewinterization $50.00 
Refresh Antifreeze (for entire house) $28.00 
Smoke detector (each) $20.00 
Carbon monoxide detector (each) $30.00 
Smoke detector batteries (each) $2.00 
Light bulbs $2.00 

Initial____________________ 

***Before,During(whererequired),andAfterphotosare requiredfor 
payment of ALL invoices*** 

***All the following prices include time and material expenses.*** 

HEALTH HAZARDS 
Surface mold per sqft $0.50 
Moldy caulking (remove and replace) $30.00 
Mice traps (each) $6.00 
Feces (remove and sanitize up to 300 sqft) $0.50 
Feces (remove sanitize over 300 sqft) Bid 
Fumigate home (3 bombs) $30.00 
Remove soiled carpets per sqft $0.30 
Removetackstripsper ft $0.40 
Remove defective paint per sqft $0.70 
Cleandirtytoilets (light) $25.00 
Cleandirtytoilets (med) $50.00 
Cleandirtytoilets (heavy) $75.00 
Remove food particles/stains per home $40.00 
Remove dead insects per sqft $0.50 
Clean oven (light) $25.00 
Clean oven (med) $35.00 
Clean oven (heavy) $50.00 
CleanFridge/Freezer (light) $25.00 
CleanFridge/Freezer (Med) $40.00 
CleanFridge/Freezer (Heavy) $60.00 
Clean microwave $20.00 

SAFETY HAZARD 
Cap bare wires (each) $1.00 
Cap gas lines (each) $15.00 
Replace outlet covers (each) $2.00 
Replaceheat registers (each) $8.00 
Install fuse panel knockouts $3.00 
Install fuse panel cover $30.00 
Install caution tape (used for interiors only) Bid 
Install safetyfence $1.00/ $25min 
Spray (orange) uneven sidewalk $10.00 
Secure loose carpet $15.00 
Remove cracked secondary pane of glass $25.00 
Remove loose or broken glass up to 200 sqft $0.50/ $25min 
Removelooseor brokenglassover 200sqft Bid 
Exterminate hornets nests (for entire house) $35.00 
Handrails (wood mount -3-6ft) $30.00 
Handrails (wood mount -7-12ft) $40.00 
Handrails (cement mount 3-6ft) $40.00 
Handrails (cement mount 7-12ft) $50.00 
*****HUD Pool cover with cross braces $1,000.00 
Modified Pool cover (per sqft) $1.00 
Above Ground hot tub securing Bid 
Shock pool/pool maintenance $40.00 
Drain pool to 4' and shock $200.00 
Drain pool (add $100 to clean) $300.00 
Drain pool, clean, and refill $535.00 

REO 
Initial Janitorial $75.00 
MonthlyMaid Service $25.00 
REO Grass Cut $25.00 
Clean carpets 10x10 room or stairs $25.00 
Clean carpets hallway $20.00 
Clean carpets large room $40.00 

*Trip Charge $20.00 
**Yard Maintenance Trip Charge $15.00 
***Minimum Charge $20.00 
DamageReports(LinebyLine) Over $5000 $125.00


----------



## GTX63

Entry level prices.


----------



## BRADSConst

Same prices for Wisconsin


----------

